
The ‘Uber for Friends’ Plans to Save Millennials from Loneliness - dpflan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/02/10/the-uber-for-friends-plans-to-save-millennials-from-loneliness/
======
danharaj
> “We’re the first ones to commodify friendship,” he says.

i have a visceral reaction to this line in particular that i'm having
difficulty putting into words.

